
Show HN: Flowy: A workflowy clone that works offline and allows custom storage - suyash93
https://suy.io/flowy/
======
ajvs
Nice to see another project in the FOSS outliner space, hopefully this one can
reach or surpass WorkFlowy's fairly minimal featureset.

If anyone hasn't tried this I'd definitely recommend you to, I've found
outliners to be far superior for project planning and knowledge management
than other tool formats like Evernote or Google Keep.

